# New UTV bow rack system - Bowkaddy and Kaddy Bracket UTV



## Bowkaddy Guy (May 4, 2006)

Alaris Concepts has recently received its first shipment of UTV Brackets, for use with the Bowkaddy Bow Rack System. Kaddy Bracket UTV will facilitate simple and effective mounting of one or two bows on the following machines:

Polaris Ranger and RZR
Yamaha Rhino
Arctic Cat Prowler
Kawasaki Teryx
Motobishi UTV
Midwest *******
And Others!

Check out the latest Bowkaddy Bulletin for the full press release.


----------

